# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Paket Sanke F1 Sakai ( part 2 )

## zieco

29 cm


30cm


F1 Sakai
Breeder : Tukang Koi Farm

Harga awal 250rb ( paket ).
Kelipatan 10rb
Harga akhir lelang belum temasuk ongkir.
KOIS 5%
Lelang berakhir Senin, 30/8/10 jam 21.30WSK.

Thanx

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

